# Skeet/Sporting Clays?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone into skeet/sporting clays shooting? I've always wanted to give it a shot (haha pun intended) so this past weekend I just grabbed a 90ct box of clays for $5 at academy and got someone to just chunk some up in the air for me by hand. I hit more than I thought I would. 

*What kind of places do ya'll go to, to shoot?
*Do you have your own thrower and just shoot on private land?
*What choke do you like best? (I seemed to do fine with both IC and M)
*If you shoot at a range what does it cost per round, and what does 1 round consist of?


Thanks!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I recently started shooting clays my wife got me the like 30 dollar one from Wally world it works pretty good if u mount it on a tire n rim my Grandpa has always shot them he uses a24 in ic and it is hard to miss with it lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Me and my buddy shoot clays. We have a hand held thrower that we use to throw for each other. We shoot on our own property. I can't remember the designation but its the middle sized choke for my benelli.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we shoot clays all the time....i usually use a improved but when we get cocky we throw in a full....usually we do it anywhere, at the house or skeet shoots we do alot for charitys around here......usually skeet shoots bring in money with the fee and they do raffles alot to.....fun fun time


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

I like to when I get the chance. We usually go to a buddy's house with some land and use the cheapo hand throwers. I'm actually going to a place where you pay to shoot for the first time this weekend for a bachelor party. I think the guy said its $45 to shoot and you must either bring 100 shells or buy them there. Oh and I usually just use the full choke.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I use a bernelli over and under 16 gauge with a modified choke, my thrower is just a elcheapo from academy mounted to an old rim. I do charity shoots and a family shoot every year. It's fun for sure. Fixin to get a 12 gauge over and under due to the 16 is hard to get shells for now days. We normally shoot when I'm home at my property. One of my many hobbies!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I usually miss a few, but i use a full choke. I like to see them powder in the air. Modified is about the best. I mounted my thrower on a steel table with a chair. Makes nice shooting. As long is there is no laws in your county/city about firearms most of the old guys dont mind if you use there property to shoot some clays. Never hurts to ask around. If your yards big enough fire away


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well my broNlaw has one of those throwers but the spring is missing so, it's not really any help lol. 

I agree w/ seeing them explode. I thought I was missing them w/ the first barrel (IC) but my paw said he could see little specks of orange flying off. Just wasnt a tight enough pattern to tear them up I guess. I think I'll have to track down another M to put in the first barrel as well. Cause I would much rather see them blasted into tiny little clay pieces!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Well my broNlaw has one of those throwers but the spring is missing so, it's not really any help lol.
> 
> I agree w/ seeing them explode. I thought I was missing them w/ the first barrel (IC) but my paw said he could see little specks of orange flying off. Just wasnt a tight enough pattern to tear them up I guess. I think I'll have to track down another M to put in the first barrel as well. Cause I would much rather see them blasted into tiny little clay pieces!


Tractor supply or ace hardware might have a spring to fit. I think a trampoline spring is pretty close. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok cool I'll look into that.


----------



## justin8886 (May 25, 2012)

I used to shoot trap. We would shoot from up to 50 yards behind the thrower. It can get real expensive but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found a place here close by that has a few towers. A single stage and then a 5-stage range. Website says $6 a round & a round is 25 shots. Might go check it out just for fun.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I shoot 16yard trap on a regular basis and have shot 25yard trap/sporting clays/skeet/wobble trap. Its all fun.

We have gun ranges all over Minnesota that do different kinds of shotgun target shooting. Mainly being trap sporting clays and skeet.

I shoot 16yd trap every wednesday night. Its a great way to have few cocktails and burn some gun powder.

Trap - mod
Skeet - Open/Skeet
Sporting Clays - Skeet/IC/Mod
Wooble Trap - IC
25yd trap - IM or Full


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

You should have been here this weekend man! We shot about 12 boxes of clays and burnt through about 1000 rounds of 12 gauge shells... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My arm would be toast!! Lol


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea... lol we shoot so much im pretty used to the recoil on them now.


----------

